# Private charter in the Leeward Islands/St. Marting



## leemalis (Dec 17, 2003)

If anyone is out there looking for a sail in the Leeward Islands I keep myself afloat taking folks sailing. I have two boats now. One is a Hughes 40 Sparkman & Stephens ketch. My home for eight years. The second boat is a Fontaine Pajot Venezia, 42'. Four cabins, two heads and very comfortable. I can take you on a day sail, week sail, month sail. I've got a website, if you're interested, take a look at it: Lee Malis: Yacht Charter & Yacht Rental in Florida and Croatia (Caribbean & Mediterranean)

I prefer to take people that want to learn, but if you want to just kick back and relax that's no problem. It's not a all inclusive kind of deal. You do the cooking and everything like that. But if you're not ready to do your own bareboat/captain you can rent me and my boat. The boat's already all fixed up, very homey and much more personal than a bareboat charter.

If anyone is interested let me know. (I'm doing a sail from Florida to St. Martin in January and the prices are much lower for long trips.)


----------

